# Gauge Pod



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

Has anyone found gauge pods with the colored gauges to match? I saw a gauge pod on PFYC.com, but they didn't have red gauges to match. If so, could you forward me the website/place I could find these? 
Also, if anyone has one in place, how hard is it to install? Do it myself-er or should I have a shop do it?
THANKS!!!


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

BBlackGoat05 said:


> Has anyone found gauge pods with the colored gauges to match? I saw a gauge pod on PFYC.com, but they didn't have red gauges to match. If so, could you forward me the website/place I could find these?
> Also, if anyone has one in place, how hard is it to install? Do it myself-er or should I have a shop do it?
> THANKS!!!



Here you go. http://www.arrowheadperformance.com/RBinterior.htm


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-binnacle.php

These are plug and play for 05 and 06.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-binnacle.php
> 
> These are plug and play for 05 and 06.


These are a snap to install. 20 mins tops.









This is with LED conversion:


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

I have two AeroForce Interceptor scan gauges with the red screen and the limited edition GTO startup logo. These only are available for the 04 in blue, red, and white (green to match our stock led color is soon to be available)....also a 05/06 edition is reportedly due out this year. 

These, in the link below, are the only other ones that I know of that you can order with various background colors that fit the PFYC pod.

http://www.speedhut.com/el_detail_gauge.asp?auto_number=442&bhcp=1#design_area

JHP has OEM ones but you will pay to get them over from OZ. You also have to make sure that you do not buy the Holden ones for right handed drive cars, they will not fit, some people have found that out the hard way.

...and Arrowhead is reportedly going out of business, to be bought out by a new venture.


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks a ton guys!!!


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok thanks for the info guys. I'm looking for an 'all-in-one' deal where I can get the pod and the gauges for the best price... the one from OZ is $400+... too much!! And I want to be sure that if I order them separate that the red color is the same and they fit!! 
Thanks!


----------

